# Adria twin mpg?



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi folks.
Do any of you wise people know what mpg I should get from a 2006 Adria twin with the 2.8 146cv motor?.

Thanks. tuk-tuk


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Roughly between 29.35mpg and 29.71mpg

MHF Logbook

MHF Logbook -2

Ben


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

*mpg*

Thanks Blongs, and thanks for logbook links
Ta, tuk-tuk


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Depends very much on the weight of your right boot, but I would have expected about the same as I get.

34mpg (on the dashboard gadget) when staying with the lorries on the motorway, and using cruise control except when on a steepish incline. I change down then to avoid straining the drive train too much.

Dave


----------

